# hs33 am vorderrad



## ride (22. September 2009)

Kann sein dass die frage schon mal gestellt wurde, habe aber in der Suchfunktion nichts gefunden.

Mich würde es mal wunder nehmen warum soviele der Pros vorne eine HS33fahren, aber ansonsten an den meisten bikes (die man kaufen kann oder sonst so sieht) eine Scheibenbremse verbaut ist?
Ist das nur aus Gewichtsgründen? oder gibts auch andere Vorteile einer HS33 am Vorderrad bei 26"?(ich nehm an hinter der gabel ist pflicht,wegen den zugkräften die auf die bremse nach vorne wirken?)  Was ist zu empfehlen? Ist das nur geschmackssache oder gibts gründe wie Haltbarkeit etc eine Scheibe oder eine HS33 zu nehemen?
Ich habe nur Erfahrung mit Scheibe (bei 20"). und da fand ich die Scheibe eigentlich sehr angenehm. Ausserdem muss man so eine felge weniger flexen und weniger lärm macht die bremse auch, oder?

thx


----------



## *Sickboy* (22. September 2009)

Hey,

also ich bin auch schon beides gefahren und muss auch sagen dass eine Scheibenbremse vorne angenehmer ist. Dosierbarkeit ist wesentlich besser und man muss die Leute nicht erschrecken mit dem Gequietsche wenn man durch die Stadt rollt.
Bei den Pros ist denk ich mal der eine Grund warum sie ne HS33 fahren das Gewicht.
Der andere, viel wichtigere Grund ist denk ich mal der, dass man im Wettkampf auf die Scheibe knallen kann und dann eventuell nicht mehr weiter fahren kann. Unter diesem Gesichtspunkt ist die HS33 weniger anfällig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (22. September 2009)

ne hs33 macht einfach zuverlässiger zu, gerade bei sachen aufs VR oder bei engen steinen oder sachen, wo man sich ein klemmt......denk ich ma. ich kann aber noch bericht erstatten. mom fahre ich disc, ab donnerstag hs33.


----------



## LaiNico (22. September 2009)

-=:trialsMAX:=- schrieb:


> ne hs33 macht einfach zuverlässiger zu, gerade bei sachen aufs VR oder bei engen steinen oder sachen, wo man sich ein klemmt......denk ich ma. ich kann aber noch bericht erstatten. mom fahre ich disc, ab donnerstag hs33.


aha.


----------



## duro e (22. September 2009)

also ich kann von beidem berichten , die hs33 ist mit flexung und richtigen belägen sehr sehr agressiv. macht super zu , und sau bissig . dosierbarkeit ist fast null und cremig fahren geht damit gar nicht . ist aber auch nicht anfällig .

disc vorn ist dosierbarer und ermöglicht es geschmeidig zu fahren . bremskraft etwas geringer als bei meiner magura hs33 die ich hatte . gewicht ist mir nich so wichtig .

dann hatte ich auch vbrake vom vorderrad , bremst genau so wie ne hs33 , ein tick lauter auf jeden fall ist sie auch . dosierbarkeit ist auch da null bei flexung und guten belägen . 

für wettkampf würd ich ne hs33 nehmen , ist einfach zuverlässig und sonst auch top .
für mehr city und street würd ich dann doch lieber disc empfelen.


----------



## TRAILER (22. September 2009)

solang du nicht schneller wirst als ich sag mal 10 kmh ist die hs33 besser.
bei steilen abfahrten usw kannst du sie aber vergessen.


----------



## echo trialer (22. September 2009)

hs33 ziht halt besser als ne disc

deswegen fahren auch so viele profis hs33
ich denke weil die meisten oder zu mindestens ein teil von ihnen mehr übers v-rad machen wie z.B. gilles ocer vincent 

ich fahre selber noch ne disc werde aber dem nächst auch mal ne hs33 am v-rad teten und dann mal den untersschied veststellen


----------



## Eisbein (22. September 2009)

wenn man nicht so krass flext sehe ich bei gleichen belägen die V in sachen dosierbarkeit vorn. 

Das sind dann nur so ein paar rillen oder eine extrem runtergefahrene flexung.


----------



## duro e (22. September 2009)

aber eigentlich flext man schon krass eisbein . muss nur bremsen und mehr nicht . 

trailer , du hast da schon recht . merk ich ja selber auch das ich mit disc schöne stoppies machen kann auch bergab bei 20 kmh , ging mit der hs33 und vbrake zwar auch aber erstmal belag vernichtend und flexung geht sau schnell runter , das grund problem ist einfach nur , du musst schon richtig die magura ziehen damit sie dicht ist , ziehst du leicht passiert nichts ausser lärm . und ich glaub es hat auch keiner lust bei höheren geschwindigkeiten die hs33 mal mit wucht zu ziehen weil dann seh ich schwarz . es gibt bei hs33 halt nichts mit dosierbar , entweder bremst nicht oder anker. aber beim trial wird man ja eh  nie wirklich schnell . sodass man nicht direkt disc braucht.


----------



## ride (22. September 2009)

weiss jemand ungefähr wieviel schwerer ein bike mit scheibenbremse schlussendlich ist als das gleiche bike mit hs33 vorne?

wie gross ist denn der unterschied bei vorderradgaps etc? ich mein die leute mit scheibe machen ja auch gaps aufs vorderrad und ähnliche aktionen... oder sieht man in den videos eifach die unzähligen wegen der bremse gescheiterten versuche nie?


----------



## locdog (22. September 2009)

ich hab um die 170g ausgerechnet wen ich mich noch recht erinnere.

fur meinen teil war ich immer ein gegner von disc beim 26". fahre 8 jahre trial aber nur 2-3 jahre mit disc. und damals fuhr jeder PRO eine disc was mir echt komisch erschien. weil schwehrer, schwammiges gefuhl, weniger power. doch als ich nicht wirklich voran kamm mit denn VR techniken bin ich umgestiegen, die pros auch aber in die andere richtung 

ne hs hat schon mer biss, aber wen man ne ordentlische disc hat und die auch pflagt reciht die power do locker, obwohl coust's auf reils mache aber nicht 
dachte auch mal wieder HS zu fahren aber die flexerei, und das "mal bremmst es, mal bremmst es nicht" ging auch immer auf denn sack, bzw. geht immer noch, nur halt hinten  und VR gaps mit ne HS nerven doch auch extrem.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## erwinosius (23. September 2009)

Nicht zu vergessen für den Heimfaktor ist finde ich auch die Möglichkeit das VR doch mal schnell auszubauen ohne den Reifen komplett leer zu lassen.
In Verbindung mit nem Schnellspanner ein enormer Zeit- und Aufwandsvorteil.
Für den Wttkampf eher nicht entscheidend aber wenn man das Rad auch mal mit wohinnehmen will doch ein entscheidender Faktor (kleines Auto)
gruß
erwin


----------



## duro e (23. September 2009)

wobei , wenn man ne recht breite felge hat , schmalen reifen und die beläge nicht ganz soo nah an der felge , kann man es schnell ausbauen . also nur wegen dem aufwand des ausbaus bevorzuge ich keine disc .


----------



## NOS-Trial (23. September 2009)

erwinosius schrieb:


> Nicht zu vergessen für den Heimfaktor ist finde ich auch die Möglichkeit das VR doch mal schnell auszubauen ohne den Reifen komplett leer zu lassen.



man kann bei HS33 die Luft im Schlauch komplett drin lassen...


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (23. September 2009)

morgen abend gibts erste eindrücke von hs33 vorne  ich berichte


----------



## rune_rne (23. September 2009)

@ nos trial mh wie genau soll man das denn anstellen? gibts da nen trick oder muss ich dann ohne mantel fahren?


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (23. September 2009)

Mit Gewalt geht alles.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NOS-Trial (24. September 2009)

rune_rne schrieb:


> @ nos trial mh wie genau soll man das denn anstellen? gibts da nen trick oder muss ich dann ohne mantel fahren?



Schrauben auf... Nabe ausm Gabelausfallende raus. Nach oben in richtung Vorbau drücken. Beläge rausmachen. Rad wieder runterziehen in Richtung ausfallende... schon ist es draussen.

mit Gewalt geht es auch ohne den Schritt "Beläge rausmachen"


----------



## ecols (24. September 2009)

Das würde ich nicht tun. Erstens erhöhr das dauernde Ein und ausklipsen der Beläge das Belagsspiel unnötig, zweitens ist das recht Setupspezifisch. Ich habe einige Kombinationen gesehen/gefahren bei denen der Reifen nichtmal zwischen den Kolben durchging.

Im Vergleich zu einer Scheibe ist das jedenfalls mit wesentlichem Mehraufwand verbunden. (Wenns auch nur das sukzessiv erhöhte Belagsspiel ist)


----------



## duro e (24. September 2009)

ist klar wenn man dann ne 30mm felge fährt , beläge ganz nah dran ohne tpa reinzudrehen und dann warscheinlich nen fetten mantel. ich hatte am 20er auch hs33 vorn und konnt so ausbauen . 4mm von der felge weg die beläge auf jeder seite , 39mm alex rims felge , und 2,0er monty eagle claw. wenn nicht dreht man das tpa zurück , das die beläge nach aussen gehen . aber mal wieder pack to topic , sinnlos über die vorteile beim ausbau und nachteile zu reden . es macht sich ja keiner ne bremse dran nur weil man ne minute schneller das rad ausbauen kann .


----------



## locdog (29. September 2009)

-=:trialsMAX:=- schrieb:


> morgen abend gibts erste eindrücke von hs33 vorne  ich berichte



und kannst schon was nehereres sagen ?

bin auch jahre lang mit HS gefaren dann seit 3 jahren hope. leider konnte ich damals nicht viel mit dem VR, jetzt wiederrum nervt mich das wen ich auf's VR springe und dann ein bisschien rolle und dann zu machen will es nicht geht. also es fehlt schon der "anker" und sonst bei knappen sachen fehlt auch das ordentliche "ZU"

geht es jetzt sowas besser bei dir ?

und ist auch die modulation wirklich schlecht ? ich erinnere micht das ich sogar manchmal teer draugepappt habe um mehr power zu haben, also mus es so nicht schlecht sein 

diese woche muss ich ne endscheidung treffen (gabel kauf) und die ruckkehr zur HS reitzt mich immer mehr, vorrallem auf natur hindernissen nervt micht die flexerej der gabel und VR extrem :|


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (29. September 2009)

Ja, kann ich.
Bin die hs33 nun 4 tage gefahren mit coust belägen vorne. ich find es geil. man hat ein viel direkteres gefühl im VR, gerade bei sidehop und gaps aufs VR, aber auch wenn man prallt oder in schrägen springt......fühlt sich iwie alles sicherer an. ein riesen nachteil is halt wenns bergab geht, oder man soft irgendwo hochrollen will, dass war mit disc vorne 1000mal besser. Momemtan bin ich total begeistert, mal schauen wie lange noch....

bisher ohne teer. nur leicht geflext. und noch is die flexung ok. muss halt brakeless oder mit blockierten rädern fahren. abbremsen is nun tabu


----------



## locdog (29. September 2009)

thx fur die antwort 

also wen auch die VR gaps gut gehen sprich die modulation dafur ok ist, ist das was fur micht...wieder... 
nur schade das die RB hebel dermassen teuer geworden sind :|


----------



## ecols (29. September 2009)

erwinosius hat einen für dich..


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (29. September 2009)

nicht schlim, die RB waren eh zu weich


----------



## locdog (29. September 2009)

meine RB am HR mit trialtech carbon booster ist fur mich 1A. bin aber auch kein fan von super harten bremspunkt 

mus noch gucken was ich fur nen hebel nehme. eventuel RB oder echo TR oder auch magura mit 4 fing. hebel...hmm


----------

